# Turkey Attacks



## fireline

Went Sunday morning had 2 gobblers come in and stop at 75 yards and walk off towards my truck, 10 minutes latter I hear a metallic bang like somebody slamming a metal trash can lid, a few minutes goes buy and I hear it again and again and again, this goes on for several minutes and I wonder if somebody is trying to get in my truck. I get up and start sneaking toward my truck, the closer I get the louder it is, there is a small embankment with a tree right behind my truck and I climb up behind the tree and there is one of the gobblers in full strut looking at himself in my front fender and chrome bumper. He is pecking at it beating it with his wings and is jumping up and spurring it, I am 25 yards from him but his head is about a foot from the fender, a little too close for my comfort to shoot him. I yelp several times with my diaphragm and it has no effect, this goes on for a few more minutes and final he takes 1 step back and that was enough, it's going to take a little wax to get some of the spur marks off the fender but that's OK.


----------



## marshal45

That is freaking awesome!! Nice story thanks for sharing. I read this story to my wife and she lhao


----------



## snag

That is just crazy, he didn't like the competition looking at him.


----------



## Chilly

snag said:


> That is just crazy, he didn't like the competition looking at him.


My wife read this and looked at me said turkeys are that dumb and you can't shoot one


----------



## joekacz

fireline said:


> Went Sunday morning had 2 gobblers come in and stop at 75 yards and walk off towards my truck, 10 minutes latter I hear a metallic bang like somebody slamming a metal trash can lid, a few minutes goes buy and I hear it again and again and again, this goes on for several minutes and I wonder if somebody is trying to get in my truck. I get up and start sneaking toward my truck, the closer I get the louder it is, there is a small embankment with a tree right behind my truck and I climb up behind the tree and there is one of the gobblers in full strut looking at himself in my front fender and chrome bumper. He is pecking at it beating it with his wings and is jumping up and spurring it, I am 25 yards from him but his head is about a foot from the fender, a little too close for my comfort to shoot him. I yelp several times with my diaphragm and it has no effect, this goes on for a few more minutes and final he takes 1 step back and that was enough, it's going to take a little wax to get some of the spur marks off the fender but that's OK.


Loved your story!A friend and I saw the same thing about 5yrs. ago here in Independence but it was 7 jakes that put a "HURTIN" on a shiny blue Dodge Dakota!!They weren't 70' off the road by the person's garage.It was hilarious!!The fighting purrs sounded more like a cat thrown into a dog pound. LOL LOL


----------

